# Fatal stunt..



## sunny91 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

Good Vid, Sunny. "He sacrificed everything, to accomplish so little !"

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

WTF? A latent Darwin Award winner perhaps?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2008)

And he was trying to accomplish _what_?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

There are some things that people will do that I'll never understand.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Like hang yourself under an airplance with a coat hanger?

At least he was wearing a helmet. Good thinking. Makes the suffering last longer.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 14, 2008)

Gotta say I dont understand it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 14, 2008)

He reminded me of a human center line bomb. He should of attached fins to his feet!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

I loved the enthusiasm he shows at the beginning. You can just tell by the tenor of his voice that this is going to be a "Hey Bubba, watch 'iss" moment.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> He should of attached fins to his feet!!!



ha ha. I don't understand people.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol what a dumbass!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2008)

Im kinda bummed he didnt atleast curse, let alone scream.....


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2008)

‘Not fake - He’s dead. It happened Wednesday 1 April 1981, in Hawaii.
This is the news report of the incident:

Australian stuntman Jim Bailey, known as ”The Human Torpedo,” fell 500 feet to his death from an airplane while making a film for television Wednesday, authorities said.

Initially, authorities said Baily was performing for ABC-TV’s ”That’s Incredible,” but the show’s producer denied having any connection with the accident.

Witnesses, including members of the Maui Fire Department and the rescue unit, said Bailey, a resident of Brisbane, Australia, was suspended underneath a single-engine Ballanca by a strap and belt when the belt broke. He hung onto the strap for a few seconds before falling.’

Jim Bailey’s Fatal Stunt - moonbuggy

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2008)

He could have atleast tried to swing his leg up before letting go.... What a pathetic, feeble attempt at trying to save ones own life....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought the same thing Les. If that was me you would've needed a crowbar to pry my hands of the undercarrige!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> He could have atleast tried to swing his leg up before letting go.... What a pathetic, feeble attempt at trying to save ones own life....



Pathetic that there was no back-up plan... one flimsy attachment!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what he was trying to accomplish.

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2008)

He was The Human Torpedo!!!

What r ya, ignant???


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2008)

He went from being the human torpedo to the human bomb...

Swinging up would have been difficult in the slipstream, but at least he could have tried. Either way, it was a dumb stunt.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Aww c'mon guys. Being a human torpedo is tough business. But somebody's gotta do it... once.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2008)

It was a Iranian Republican Guard Suicide bomber!

They've decided to have their jihadists strap on a bomb vest and be dropped into mosques, schools and markets.

Sort of an Islamic, kamakazi air-strike..


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Comiso, can you change your avatar. I don't read a damn word you write.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Comiso, can you change your avatar. I don't read a damn word you write.



You're that turned on by John Wayne?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Im kinda bummed he didnt atleast curse, let alone scream.....



Les that dude screamed the whole way down. The audio was recorded from a mic input into his helmet. When he let go, the connection was severed. You can the beginning of his terminal scream just as he let's go.

Wonder what goes through an idiot's mind as he is falling 500ft. I love the announcer, "Mike sacrificed everything for his accomplishment...".

Huh?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Has Lucky13 posted a pic yet? if not then thats gotta be some kinda scotish relative


----------

